# Stance-Solutions Static+ (Coilover+Air System)



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

***I am no way affiliated with Stance-Solutions.***

Browsing on Edition 38, I found a car fitted with this new Air suspension system that mounts on top of an existing coilover setup. It provides 50mm of lift to overcome obstacles like speed bumps and driveways. 

For approximately $500 + plus the cost of a simple compressor system, you get the benefits of air ride, but also maintain the ride of coilovers... Great for those people that don't want/need a full air-ride system and have already invested in a good coilover setup. 

One advantage over the KW or Bagyard solution is that the system is universal so you can keep it if you sell your car and put it on another static ride. 



















Heres the ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160546160417#ht_981wt_881

Heres their Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Stance-Solutions/130905370262367


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

That's an interesting setup... I wonder if you can still dump your car though seeing as you're adding a little bit to the spring...

...or am I looking at it wrong?


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

It's not meant to lay out. It's meant to be a way for the coilover guys to lift their ride a couple of inches for speed bumps and driveways.


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

i think some dude over here designed it for a college project and then decided to manufacture them - deffo looks interesting for sure.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

for $500ish you could just buy airlifts and do the same thing. 

just saying...


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I can see why to be honest. Just like most modern super cars have a lift helper. If you want coil handling and 4x4 access, rock and roll.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

01 said:


> for $500ish you could just buy airlifts and do the same thing.
> 
> just saying...


XL's cost $800... so it's not really the same. But the point of this isn't to put the car on bags, it's just to lift the car, as others have stated in the thread already.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

SoloGLI said:


> XL's cost $800... so it's not really the same. But the point of this isn't to put the car on bags, it's just to lift the car, as others have stated in the thread already.


Makes sense :beer:


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

i like it, wut about the rear suspension tho?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

I like this a lot. I'm not obsessed with laying my car out. My main reason for going air was to be low for show and then when I actually want to drive the car hard I can have a bit of road clearance to do it. Excited to watch this develop.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

SoloGLI said:


> XL's cost $800... so it's not really the same. But the point of this isn't to put the car on bags, it's just to lift the car, as others have stated in the thread already.


actually XLs cost $696.. and pretty darn close for a much better solution (you have to buy coilovers), i agree its not the same but we all know as soon as someone runs a set of these they will shortly upgrade to full air. so why waste the time and effort. 


good idea, im not saying its bad. just saying .. sell coils for profit. and buy front XLs if you want adjustment.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

01 said:


> actually XLs cost $696.. and pretty darn close for a much better solution (you have to buy coilovers), i agree its not the same but we all know as soon as someone runs a set of these they will shortly upgrade to full air. so why waste the time and effort.
> 
> 
> good idea, im not saying its bad. just saying .. sell coils for profit. and buy front XLs if you want adjustment.


Pretty sure the $696 was a one time only price. Bagriders sells them for $750+shipping, as does everyone else. And XLs are not a "much better solution" as you put it.

Someone who's looking to buy this doesn't want air ride. They want to be able to get over speed bumps and into steep driveways. Going low is clearly not a priority to the market this product is targeted for. Plenty of people have posted in the air ride section looking for this exact option, but because of the cost of the KW system (the only other one on the market I believe), everyone would say it's a waste to go with the KW and they should just get air. 

There's a difference between only needing a 2 gallon pancake tank with one compressor and 2 valves (don't think many people would be buying this for the rear) instead of a complete management setup.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

SoloGLI said:


> There's a difference between only needing a 2 gallon pancake tank with one compressor and 2 valves (don't think many people would be buying this for the rear) instead of a complete management setup.



same can be done with just front bags, you dont "need" a full management setup to run front bags. it could easily be done with the same setup.

i actually think they are cool, and will have a small market. but i still see the market being bags vs coils.


----------



## rcr_x (Apr 21, 1999)

I'd like to see a slalom or autox between 2 identical cars, one on bags and one with this setup... If the handling advantage of the coils is retained vs the full airbag setup I think it will sell just fine.


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

The problem is these are similar to air cylinders which mean overtime the seals will go. So they are meant to be only aired up when clearing obsticles and air out 99% of the time.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

01 said:


> same can be done with just front bags, you dont "need" a full management setup to run front bags. it could easily be done with the same setup.
> 
> i actually think they are cool, and will have a small market. but i still see the market being bags vs coils.


im fairly certain this will handle better than a fully air dedicated strut.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

this is an awesome idea.

i kind of wish i was static just so i could test these babys out lol


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

these look neat but I think they'd be a lot more popular if they were cheaper (like the airlift 1000?).. you could sell nice coils and use that money + the cost of these and be able to buy some nice air parts. these would probably be more wanted by people with exotic cars, if they could work with stock suspensions.. seems like most people low on coils have too much static pride to use these especially at $500+


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

d.tek said:


> im fairly certain this will handle better than a fully air dedicated strut.


I'd be curious what the differences would be between the two if they were evenly matched. 

By evenly matched I mean proper valving, rebound, and damping adjustments for each setup respectively. I don't see the handling aspects differing that much when compared fairly.

The reason you see bag setups that handle poorly is the same reason that some coilover setups handle poorly. When you're running a low car you need to make the proper adjustment to geometries, valving, damping, spring rates, travel, strut length, and stack heights etc. Too often bag setups are teamed up with low quality struts, valved improperly for the height, or the FSB is hacked out to go lower....the same poor handling could be found on a static VW running racelands or something. It's not the bags that are hurting the handling, it's the rest of the setup and the lack of other work being put towards retaining a sporty suspension setup.

If set up properly, and with all things taken into consideration, a bag setup could probably handle exceptionally well.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

maybe, i just don't have enough knowledge of it.

but my mk4 felt infinitely more solid on coilovers than it did on air.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

d.tek said:


> maybe, i just don't have enough knowledge of it.
> 
> but my mk4 felt infinitely more solid on coilovers than it did on air.


solid aka stiff doesnt mean it handles well.


----------



## sheppo_diddly (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.stance-solutions.co.uk/1


----------



## VWBKYM (Feb 2, 2010)

This info was great! thanks!


----------



## marolf101x (Feb 29, 2012)

Performance: 
As a person who designs both pneumatic and "traditional" steel spring suspension systems I can tell you that air can handle just as well as steel. As stated earlier you have to have a level playing field. I have found that air typically requires more rebound damping. . .so if you take the exact same shocks/struts and testing with both air and coils, the coil will perform better. . .not because it is "better" but because the shock was designed to work with the coil spring. 

Air over Coil: 
I like this idea if your only goal is to be able to raise the vehicle to clear something. If your goal is handling, then this may be more difficult (not impossible, but more difficult). I did a bunch of testing with the military on a similar system as they were concerned the air spring would fail in the field. The problem we ran into was you now had two spring rates to tune. Any change in the vehicle load caused a headache for spring rates (one particular vehicle was just over 3K lbs unladen, but over 6K lbs fully loaded). Eventually they went for an "air only" system as the computer automatically added the correct amount of air for the spring rate required to handle the current weight of the vehicle.


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*interesting system*

I had seen something similiar a while back but cant remember where


----------

